# Hello



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A buddy sent this to me today.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, they can and are able.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think they are checking genetics in the photo! LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very cool pic!


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

I have a few wild cats around my house from the bobcat mating with house cats.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a great photo!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That happened here, just north of Phoenix. There are several incidences of bobcats running into humans every year in that area as houses continue to be built in their habitat.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixie-bob


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that's a cat i could like..I bet it would take care of all the other neighborhood cats.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Now that's a cat i could like..I bet it would take care of all the other neighborhood cats.


 It would be like Joe Frasier beating up on Pee-Wee Herman lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Antlerz22 said:


> It would be like Joe Frasier beating up on Pee-Wee Herman lol


Yuppp! And I would not feel bad about eithe one!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Now that is an interesting cat!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

thats wicked grat pic thanks for sharing


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Awesome pic.

"Bob, how did you get out? .....high five buddy"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

That's pretty darn cool!


----------

